# Anyone North of Philadelphia



## Leucomelas18 (Jun 12, 2008)

I was just wondering if anyone lives north of Philly. I live in Doylestown. Trying to meet up with some local froggers. I've been raising Mantellas and Poison Frogs since I was 9 years old.


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

You just missed the meeting at my place 2 weeks ago. I'm only about 40 minutes away from you. You are welcome to stop by anytime. Just let me know.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm about 1 hour north. In the allentown area.


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm local as well. Shame you missed the meeting at Chris's. It was a lot of fun.


George


----------



## SteveKnott (Feb 12, 2009)

i'm in pottstown, i'd love to meet up sometime


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

I live near Wilkes-Barre. Lived in Pottstown for 30 years. Pottstown High school class of 78


----------



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

I am also about an hour north of allentown; right off 33.


----------



## Leucomelas18 (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow! I never thought that this many people actually lived close by. Every I talk to about PDF's or when they see my tanks are like, I never new there was such a thing. Well I will def. have to come out to the next meeting. I am curently just working with Leucs but I have had and raised:
All Mantellas
Auratus
Azureus
Imitators
Red Eye Tree Frogs
Tinc. Oyapok
Leucomelas
I really can say that I don't have a favorite b/c they are all amazing. If any one wants to get together just let me know.


----------

